# Capacitor Question



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 7, 2019)

Hello all!

I just had a quick question on capacitor placement on my Muffin Board. I have been soldering and building small circuits for some time now but this was the first time I encountered a capacitor spot with three holes. I know the square via with the plus sign is the positive side of the polarized capacitors, but what is the other two holes for? I’m assuming they are for if you are using non polarized caps but I just wanted to double check. And if you are using polarized, which would be the negative.  (If it matters) thanks!


----------



## zgrav (Mar 7, 2019)

use your digital multimeter to check for continuity between 2 of those 3 holes.  odds are pretty good that you have holes on the board to accept different sized capacitors.


----------



## Robert (Mar 7, 2019)

Caps should be installed into the square pad (positive lead for polarized caps) and either one of the two round pads.  

Electrically it makes no difference which one of the round pads you use.   Like zgrav mentioned, they are provided to accommodate different capacitor lead spacings / construction types.


----------



## Sgt Pepper (Mar 9, 2019)

Awesome! Thank you both!


----------

